# 2" x 72" UK?



## RickJoW (11 May 2021)

Hello lads

Ive been looking everywhere for a decent belt sander in the 2" x 72" configuration. It seems there are not many.. There are a few blueprint/kits available but they seem to assume the means to cut sheet steel and/or weld up to the specs.. The rest seem to be cheap Chinese imports that id probably avoid.

In an ideal world id get the one that Alec Steel sells but his grinder is only for the US.

So, do any of you fine fellows have any recommendations? This is for mainly metalworking BTW


----------



## Rorschach (11 May 2021)

Belt Grinders


The Direct Drive Maxigrinder ‘The professionals choice’ belt grinder. 2Hp direct drive, 240v single phase will run from conventional hhld supply, Invertek Optidrive speed control range from 0–2800 …




downlandengineeringservices.com


----------



## RickJoW (11 May 2021)

Thanks Rorschach, geat tip. If it works out ill theres a fresh tin of beans in it for you

Any other suggestions would be welcome too


----------



## KingAether (11 May 2021)

There are a few people that sell complete kits through facebook marketplace that look decent; of course you will have to put it together but it cuts down on costs a bunch i imagine. I would recommend you build your own if you or a friend has even minimum welding experience. I did this in 2 evenings from some scrap metal and a broken treadmill and had no welding experience before i started but its been going a year now and still doesn't blink whatever i throw at it.


----------



## novocaine (11 May 2021)

are you sitting down?

good









2x72" Steele Kit Grinder


• 2×72” belt length • Shipped flat packed, requiring some basic bolting for assembly • 1.5hp 2 pole motor with 4” drive wheel · 0-4100 surface feet per minute belt speed controlled by pre-wired VFD speed controller. Simply bolt the motor on and it's plug and play. • 8.5″ / 215mm platen...




alecsteeleshop.com





are you laying down?


good









Gibson 72 Deluxe Package







alecsteeleshop.com





I believe he does ship to the UK.


----------



## TFrench (11 May 2021)

I like how it "doesn't break the bank"


----------



## Rorschach (11 May 2021)

I am going to assume you know what/why you want a 2x72, but just on the off chance, have you though about what you are going to use it for and are there other tools that could do the same job? I use a 2"x36" grinder that works very well for my metal working needs and was much cheaper.


----------



## Jacob (11 May 2021)

Rorschach said:


> I am going to assume you know what/why you want a 2x72, but just on the off chance, have you though about what you are going to use it for and are there other tools that could do the same job? I use a 2"x36" grinder that works very well for my metal working needs and was much cheaper.


I did wonder - why would anyone want a 2x72" ?


----------



## Rorschach (11 May 2021)

Jacob said:


> I did wonder - why would anyone want a 2x72" ?



There are distinct advantages for certain applications, knife making being the most popular but there are draw backs as well.


----------



## novocaine (11 May 2021)

the main reason for a 2x72" is the ability to up the ft/m speed without overworking the abrasive, this means you can shift more metal from solid form to powder form in less time. 
I'm not in that much of a rush to be honest, so a I use a 100x900 belt sander for most tasks I need one for.


----------



## Retired (11 May 2021)

Hi,

If you've got decent workshop facilties have you considered buying an arc welder; it's surprising what fun you can enjoy with a welder. I've been welding for over 50 years and never tire of it saving lots of money whilst giving me freedom to make useful machines to my specifications and lots of other things often from scrap or offcuts. 





My home made 2" x 36" belt grinder costing extremely little whilst being an interesting project. Here it's under construction.




The top roller assembly its spring loaded so to change belt just push down; the hand wheel is for tracking.




With home made attachments it's a very useful machine.





Here's my home made 4" x 36" belt sander with belt removed; rollers are oak turned with a slight crown; the lever controls belt tension via a home made cam; again the belt can be changed in seconds. The top screws are simple for tracking.



Belt sander with belt installed. The abrasive belts cost more than what it cost to build these machines. There's lots of pleasure to be derived in making ones own machines and these obviously can be special to suit jobs to be done on them. I'm short of space so both these are designed to be compact. They get well used.

Just passing a bit of time whilst the rain buckets down.

Kind regards, Colin.


----------



## FranWood (11 May 2021)

KingAether said:


> There are a few people that sell complete kits through facebook marketplace that look decent; of course you will have to put it together but it cuts down on costs a bunch i imagine. I would recommend you build your own if you or a friend has even minimum welding experience. I did this in 2 evenings from some scrap metal and a broken treadmill and had no welding experience before i started but its been going a year now and still doesn't blink whatever i throw at it.
> 
> View attachment 110266



I know a Sega button layout when I see one! Arcade machines etc are another hobby of mine  

Can I ask what the controller is for? Has it been repurposed?


----------



## novocaine (11 May 2021)

FranWood said:


> I know a Sega button layout when I see one! Arcade machines etc are another hobby of mine
> 
> Can I ask what the controller is for? Has it been repurposed?


Jump, run, change weapon, spin and fire. the other is for later developments of the game.... sorry, I mean linisher.


----------



## Inspector (11 May 2021)

There is a farcebook group called Home Built Belt Sanders. There are a number of makers that show their completed machines as well as full or partial kits and components. There are welded ones, some with tabs you put in slots before welding so everything is aligned and bolt together designs for those of us with no welder or skills to use them. I recall a Polish guy that has nice grinders at decent prices. I can't recall if there are many UK makers but you can poke around in there and see. There may even be a UK or Euro based group for all I know.








Home Built Belt Grinders | Facebook


This a group for those who like, build, buy, sell, talk about, ask questions about, take pictures of, need, dont want, look at, or need info about and have anything what so ever to do with belt...




www.facebook.com





Pete


----------



## RickJoW (11 May 2021)

Rorschach said:


> I am going to assume you know what/why you want a 2x72, but just on the off chance, have you though about what you are going to use it for and are there other tools that could do the same job? I use a 2"x36" grinder that works very well for my metal working needs and was much cheaper.


Thats interesting, I had assumed the 72" aspect was that it reduced the frequency of replacming belts.. Which one did you get?


----------



## RickJoW (11 May 2021)

novocaine said:


> are you sitting down?
> 
> good
> 
> ...




..and hes got no stock until late this year apparently..


----------



## Rorschach (11 May 2021)

RickJoW said:


> Thats interesting, I had assumed the 72" aspect was that it reduced the frequency of replacming belts.. Which one did you get?



There are many advantages to a 2x72 but it all depends on your needs because there are disadvantages as well, it's not as simple as 72" belts lasting longer (which they do, but they also cost more).
I have the Australian made multitool grinder which is fitted to a 900W Axminster slow speed grinder. I lose some efficiency due to lower belt speed for metal but I can also use it on wood/tools steel.


----------



## KingAether (12 May 2021)

FranWood said:


> I know a Sega button layout when I see one! Arcade machines etc are another hobby of mine
> 
> Can I ask what the controller is for? Has it been repurposed?


It was a street fighter deck now its the controller for the grinder. green = on, red = off and the joystick is a speed pot, the other buttons are just there for show


----------



## --Tom-- (12 May 2021)

I have a maxi grinder from Ali @downland linked above, has been solid and reliable for past 8 years.
There are quite a few more grinder makers now in the uk than there were.

If you look on Instagram for:
manchester grinders
118 blades
Mike palmer (hotbigmike)

They all make and sell them and have had good reviews


----------



## --Tom-- (12 May 2021)

Meant to add if you want “brands” then groundflatstock and multitoolproducts 
both sell commercial machines






Grinders & Abrasives | GFS Knife Supplies


Knife Grinder, 2 x 72 grinder



www.gfsknifesupplies.com













Knife Making Supplies & Bladesmith equipment. UK Stock & EU Shipping


High quality knife making tools stocked in the UK & shipped to UK & EU. We only stock trusted brands & offer great support.




www.multitoolproducts.com


----------



## --Tom-- (12 May 2021)

72” length also gives more options in terms of abrasives, and work out a bit cheaper per length. Worth having flexibility to take 2 metre belts too as sometimes eBay has bargains that people looking for 1865mm miss.

2x72s also will give you tooling arm options for flat platten, contact wheel, slack platten, and surface grinder attachments that up the flexibility - but only worthwhile considerations if you need them


----------



## Tgandef (12 May 2021)

RickJoW said:


> Hello lads
> 
> Ive been looking everywhere for a decent belt sander in the 2" x 72" configuration. It seems there are not many.. There are a few blueprint/kits available but they seem to assume the means to cut sheet steel and/or weld up to the specs.. The rest seem to be cheap Chinese imports that id probably avoid.
> 
> ...



Look online for Gun Dog Forge (Gundog Forge ) . I too was looking for a 72 x 2 inch and they worked out very expensive for good quality and import tax, to cheap and dubious. I did consider making one from drawings. However, I recently purchased one from Gun Dog Forge and I have nothing but praise for it. It is good quality and has very good performance. There are a number of options on the site where you can get the complete kit unassembled and assemble/weld it yourself. I did not go down that road as my welding is not the best. Or, you can get it assembled. That I did. A bit dearer, but when it comes to tools and safety, I do not mind paying a bit more. I am very pleased with my purchase as grinding is done in half the time now. Presently experimenting with various grades/types of belts and their performance on different metal.


----------



## --Tom-- (12 May 2021)

The shredder belts from gfs are great for hardened steel. I was sceptical of the coolant coating but it works surprisingly well. At 36 or 60 grit you’d have to be really trying to take it over temper heat.


----------



## Sachakins (14 May 2021)

2x72 Belt Grinder with Horizontal Base & 3HP Motor including VFD and Height Adjustable Tilting Tool Rest - UKTools






uktools.tools





£599


----------

